# how to connect automatically the internet when windows starts?



## yougene (Dec 27, 2008)

how to connect automatically the internet when windows starts, no need to dial a connection im using a DSL broadband thank you!
hoping a simple answer to my simple question =) thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about the exact ISP and the make and model of the DSL modem you use?


----------



## yougene (Dec 27, 2008)

im using BAYANDSL BROADBAND and im using Huawei SmartAX MT880 modem..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a modem/router, right?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

